# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Carmen de Bizet par ZIC ZAZOU pour la Grande Battle

## Bedford

So that's what they do in Men's Sheds!  :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

That's pretty good  :Biggrin:

----------


## Cecile

Blatantly stolen and shared with my musician brother.

----------


## Armers

Good work! Thats awesome!

----------

